# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  EHEC, STEC, E.coli - Artikels

## Agnes574

*EHEC: wat is het nu precies?*


*EHEC, STEC,* 

*E.coli: darmbewoners bekeken*
Steeds meer mensen maken zich ongerust over een mogelijke besmetting met de EHEC-bacterie, maar ook de term STEC komt steeds vaker langs. Wat zijn dit nu voor darmbewoners? 


*EHEC: wat is het nu precies?*

Steeds meer mensen maken zich ongerust over een mogelijke besmetting met de EHEC-bacterie, maar ook de term STEC komt steeds vaker langs. Wat zijn dit nu voor darmbewoners? 

De colibacterie (Escherichia coli) is een normale bewoner van het maagdarmkanaal, die helpt beschermen tegen ziekmakende bacteriën. 

Specifieke colibacteriën zoals de EHEC en de STEC bijvoorbeeld kunnen wèl ziekte veroorzaken. De EHEC-bacterie (de enterohaemorhagische Escherichia coli O 104) is de boosdoener die in verband wordt gebracht met de groenten in Duitsland. In Nederland is op het moment van schrijven van dit artikel bij negen personen besmetting met EHEC vastgesteld. Deze mensen zijn op bezoek geweest in Noord-Duitsland. 


*Wat is het?*

Enterohaemorrhagische Escherichia coli (EHEC) zijn alle typen ziekmakende E.colibacteriën die kunnen leiden tot diarree gemengd met bloed. 
De benaming geeft aan dat de bacterie de darm aantast (entero) waarbij bloederige ontlasting (haemorrhagisch) wordt geproduceerd.


*STEC*

Sommige ziekmakende E.colibacteriën zijn bovendien in staat gifstoffen, toxinen, te produceren. De Shiga toxine producerende E.colibacteriën bijvoorbeeld. Zij worden STEC genoemd. De EHEC-bacterie die in Duitsland is aangetroffen behoort tot deze STEC-bacteriën. Wanneer we het over STEC 0 104 en EHEC 0 104 hebben, hebben we het dus eigenlijk over dezelfde variant. 


*STEC-bacteriën komen in diverse vormen voor.* 

De STEC O 157 is de meest bekende. Een infectie kan leiden tot voedselvergiftiging. De eerste tekenen van voedselvergiftiging met Escherichia coli worden meestal na 3 tot 4 dagen opgemerkt. 
Mensen krijgen last van buikkramp, soms met bloederige diarree. Deze verschijnselen kunnen een aantal dagen aanhouden. Het type STEC O 104 wordt in verband gebracht met de grootschalige uitbraak in Duitsland. 


*Ernstige consequenties*

Bij kinderen tot 5 jaar of mensen met een hoge leeftijd kunnen de gevolgen van infectie ernstig zijn; naast een bloederige, dikke darmontsteking kan een infectie in 5 tot 15 procent van de gevallen leiden tot problemen met bloedafbraak en tot aantasting van de nierfunctie (HUS). 


*Hamburgerziekte*

Omdat infecties met STEC vaak veroorzaakt worden door consumptie van onvoldoende verhit vlees staat de infectie bekend als de 'hamburgerziekte'. Ze heeft deze naam gekregen omdat vooral in de Verenigde Staten ongare hamburgers de ziekte hebben veroorzaakt. Barbecuen kan hierbij een rol spelen. Over het algemeen gaat het dan om besmetting met de o 157. 

60 tot 75 procent van de besmetting met EHEC en STEC vindt plaats tussen juni en september. Een verklaring hiervoor is dat in deze periode vaker wordt gebarbecued, gezwommen en (kinder)boerderijen worden bezocht.

De colibacterie (Escherichia coli) is een normale bewoner van het maagdarmkanaal, die helpt beschermen tegen ziekmakende bacteriën. Specifieke colibacteriën zoals de EHEC en de STEC bijvoorbeeld kunnen wèl ziekte veroorzaken. De EHEC-bacterie (de enterohaemorhagische Escherichia coli O 104) is de boosdoener die in verband wordt gebracht met de groenten in Duitsland. In Nederland is op het moment van schrijven van dit artikel bij negen personen besmetting met EHEC vastgesteld. Deze mensen zijn op bezoek geweest in Noord-Duitsland. 

(bron; gezondheidsnet.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*De EHEC-epidemie in Europa wordt veroorzaakt door een nieuwe, zeer besmettelijke en giftige bacterie.* 

Dat hebben Chinese wetenschappers ontdekt aan de hand van het DNA van de bacterie, meldt Reuters. De wetenschappers van het Peking Instituut voor Genonderzoek in Shenzhen werkten samen met de medische universiteit in Hamburg.

Uit het onderzoek blijkt dat het om een hele nieuwe stam van de E.coli-bacterie gaat. Die lijkt op een variant die eerder voorkwam in Afrika, waar het ernstige diarree veroorzaakte. Verder blijkt dat de gevreesde bacterie resistent is voor veel verschillende antibiotica. "De uit gevallen van de epidemie in Duitsland geïsoleerde stam heeft tevoren nooit een epidemie veroorzaakt", zo heeft WHO-woordvoerder Gregory Hartl gezegd. De stam is "in sporadische gevallen al gezien, maar heel zeldzaam". Bij een uitbraak is de stam nog nooit waargenomen.


*België voorlopig gespaard*

Naar de herkomst van de gevaarlijke bacterie wordt nog steeds gezocht. Eerder werd aangenomen dat de nieuwe bacterie rauwe groenten besmet had. 17 mensen zijn al overleden, terwijl er meer dan 1.500 mensen in 8 verschillende Europese landen ziek geworden zijn nadat zij besmet raakten. De bacterie kan darmbloedingen, diarree, braken, misselijkheid, koorts, buikkrampen en nierklachten veroorzaken. 

In het Verenigd Koninkrijk zijn vandaag zeven gevallen vastgesteld van met de E.coli-bacterie besmette mensen. Alle gevallen hebben een band met Duitsland: het gaat om drie Britten die onlangs in Duitsland hebben verbleven en vier Duitsers die momenteel in Groot-Brittannië vertoeven. De bacterie ligt aan de basis van een epidemie die vooral Duitsland in een wurggreep begint te houden. In België raakte nog niemand besmet. 

(bron; hnl.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Als de Duitsers binnen de week de oorzaak van de EHEC-besmettingen niet vinden, is de kans groot dat we ze nooit zullen kennen. Dat zegt de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO).* 

Volgens de Duitse minister van Volksgezondheid is de epidemie inmiddels over haar piek heen. "Er zullen nog nieuwe gevallen bijkomen en we moeten voorbereid zijn op meer sterfgevallen, maar het aantal nieuwe infecties is aanmerkelijk aan het dalen", zegt Daniel Bahr.

Meer dan een maand na de uitbraak van de ziekte zijn de Duitse autoriteiten nog steeds op zoek naar de bron van de epidemie. Volgens de WHO raakt de tijd echter op en zullen de oorzaak misschien nooit kennen. De besmette producten zijn intussen wellicht van de markt verdwenen en dus wordt het moeilijk om de EHEC-bacterie te linken aan de juiste voedselbron, klinkt het.

Intussen zegt Daniel Bahr, de Duitse minister van Volksgezondheid, dat de EHEC-epidemie wellicht over haar piek heen is. "Ik kan nog niet het sein veilig geven, maar na analyse van de nieuwste gegevens hebben we een redelijke aanleiding tot hoop.'' De EHEC-bacterie heeft al aan 24 mensen het leven gekost. Meer dan 2.400 werden ziek. (sps)



(bron;hnl.be 08/06/11 )

----------


## Agnes574

*Escherichia coli* 

Escherichia coli werd voor het eerst beschreven in 1885 door dr. Theodor Escherich. 

Jarenlang werd E. coli beschouwd als een onschuldige darmbewoner van de mens en warmbloedige dieren. 

Sinds de jaren 40 is bekend dat bepaalde serotypes bij de mens enteritis kunnen veroorzaken. 

Op basis van klinisch beeld, epidemiologische karakteristieken en virulentiefactoren wordt diarreeveroorzakende E. coli ingedeeld in 6 verschillende groepen: 
-enteropathogene E. coli (EPEC), 
-enteroinvasieve E. coli (EIEC), 
-enterotoxigene E. coli (ETEC), 
-enteroaggregatieve E. coli (EAEC of EAggEC), 
-diffuus-adhererende E. coli (DAEC) en 
-enterohemorragische E. coli (EHEC).

De laatste groep, de EHEC, behoort tot de zogenaamde shigatoxineproducerende E. coli (STEC), ook wel aangeduid als vero(cyto)toxine-producerende E. coli (VTEC).

Shigatoxineproducerende E. coli-stammen (STEC) kunnen bij de mens hemorragische colitis veroorzaken, waarbij als complicatie het hemolytisch-uremisch syndroom (HUS) kan optreden. 

Terwijl HUS voor het eerst werd beschreven in 1955 en de productie van shigatoxinen (stx)/vero(cyto)toxinen (VT) door bepaalde E. coli-stammen in 1977, werd het verband tussen beide pas in 1983 gelegd.

In het buitenland doen zich sinds medio jaren 90 regelmatig grote epidemieën voor van STEC. In Nederland deed de eerst ontdekte landelijke epidemie zich voor in het najaar van 2005. 

De belangrijkste taak van de GGD is om eventuele clusters bijtijds op het spoor te komen. Door snelle bronopsporing kan mogelijk een grote epidemie worden voorkomen. 


*Pathogenese*

De meeste STEC blijken in het bezit te zijn van het E. coli attaching-and-effacing (eae)-gen. Het chromosomale eae-gen codeert voor het buitenmembraan eiwit ‘intimine’. 
Dit eiwit verankert zich aan de translocated intimin receptor. Deze receptor wordt door STEC zelf in het darmepitheel geplaatst. 

Dit leidt tot een typisch patroon van ‘attaching-and-effacing’ laesies (a/e-laesies), die ontstaan in de dikke en dunne darm en worden gekarakteriseerd door destructie van de ‘brush border’ membraan en verlies van de structuur van microvilli. 

De exotoxine stx kan via het inflammatoir proces in de darm de circulatie bereiken. Bij de mens bevindt zich op het nierendotheel een (functionele) receptor voor stx. Na binding van de stx aan de receptor wordt het toxine geïnternaliseerd, en zal vervolgens het ribosomale RNA beschadigen. Hierdoor ontstaat remming van de eiwitsynthese en uiteindelijk celdood. Deze beschadiging van de endotheelcellen van de nieren leidt tot de ontwikkeling van het hemolytisch-uremisch syndroom (acuut nierfalen met hemolytische anemie en trombocytopenie).


*Incubatieperiode*

De incubatieperiode voor diarree bedraagt meestal 3 of 4 dagen, met een range van 1-12 dagen. Typerend voor STEC is dat de diarree 1 tot 3 dagen na start bloederig wordt. HUS kan zich ontwikkelen tot 14 dagen na de gastro-enteritis. 


*Ziekteverschijnselen*

Een infectie met STEC kan asymptomatisch verlopen, zich beperken tot milde diarree of bloederige diarree veroorzaken (hemorragische colitis). 

Hemorragische colitis wordt gekarakteriseerd door het plotselinge optreden van heftige buikkrampen, soms met braken, veelal zonder koorts. Na 24 uur volgt een aanvankelijk waterige diarree die na 1 tot 3 dagen bloederig wordt. De klachten duren 2 tot 9 dagen (gemiddeld 4 dagen) en gaan over het algemeen vanzelf over.

2-7% van de met STEC geïnfecteerde personen ontwikkelt HUS, maar bij geïnfecteerde kinderen jonger dan 5 jaar kan dit oplopen tot 15%. HUS wordt gekarakteriseerd door de trias hemolytische anemie, thrombocytopenie en acute nierinsufficiëntie. 

Het merendeel van de patiënten met HUS herstelt volledig. Meta-analyses van de langetermijnprognose bij diarreegeassocieerde HUS-patiënten laten zien dat gemiddeld 2-9% van deze patiënten overlijdt (vooral in de acute fase), dat bij 25% van de overlevende patiënten chronische nierfunctiestoornissen worden gezien en dat gemiddeld 3% van de HUS-patiënten een terminale nierinsufficiëntie ontwikkelt (End Stage Renal Disease, ESRD). 

Daarnaast ontwikkelt 0 tot 15% van de HUS-patiënten in de acute fase diabetes mellitus, hetgeen gepaard gaat met verhoogde mortaliteit. Van de overlevende HUS-patiënten met diabetes blijft ruim een derde langdurig (minimaal 12 maanden) insuline-afhankelijk. Tevens kan de diabetes jaren na de doorgemaakte HUS weer optreden.


*Verhoogde kans op ernstig beloop* 

Risicofactoren voor het ontwikkelen van HUS zijn leeftijd (jonger dan 5 jaar en ouder dan 65 jaar), gebruik van antibiotica en een verhoogd aantal leucocyten in het bloed. 

Daarnaast spelen kenmerken van de bacterie een rol: een verhoogd risico op HUS wordt gezien voor serotype O157 en de aanwezigheid van eae en stx2 of stx2 samen met stx2c.

Er is geen informatie voorhanden over het risico voor zwangeren of voor het ongeboren kind. 


*Immuniteit*

Er is weinig bekend over de effectiviteit van de immuunreactie op STEC. Bij diarree veroorzaakt door andere groepen diarreeveroorzakende E. coli is een type-specifiek beschermend effect als gevolg van eerder doorgemaakte infecties aangetoond. 

Antistoffen tegen lipopolysacharide (LPS) en tegen stx zijn aangetoond tijdens en na de infectie (eerst IgM en IgA, later IgG). De klinische betekenis hiervan is nog onbekend.

(bron;spOOkje.nl)

----------


## gossie

@ Agnes, bedankt voor je artikels van EHEC, STEC, E.coli.

----------

